# Bacopa Growth Experiment



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

On Sep. 29, 2012 I bought 2 bunches of a plant which was sold under the label BACOPA CRENATA. However, from the images i see online it more likely resembles BACOPA MONNIERI (aka WATER HYSSOP). Despite both bunches surviving, much of the lush leaves have wilted off. I tried relocating them toward the center of my tank where it will receive more light, but the leaves continue to wilt off. So, before they completely turn to mush Ill conduct a basic experiment suggested by a very experienced fellow forum-er, Aokashi. Aokashi suggested floating the Bacopa which will bring them closer to the lighting. So half of my Bacopa is now floating at the surface while the other half remains planted in the middle of the tank.

Tank: 5g cycled
Light: Standard CFL
Temperature: 80F-82F
PH: 7.6-7.8
Inhabitants: Blooey (male Betta) and 2 Anubias
Photo Period: 5 hrs/day

So I chose the shabbiest of the bunch to be in the floating group, here they are...









Here is the group that is now floating at the surface of the tank (after I cleaned off all the dying leaves)...









and here is the group that is still planted in the middle of the tank...









Blooey! Get out of the picture! =P As I was saying... here is the group that is still planted in the middle of the tank...









I will post progress every few days.

**Please correct any terminology mistakes i have made or misinformation I am guilty of spreading, Thanks!**


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

that might help. plus it may just be getting used to your water. a lot of plants will melt a bit at first when u add them to your tank because they have to get used to your water pH and anything else that may differ from where it came. i have a lot of bacopa in my 5 gallon spec and it melted too at first the bottom leaves. so now i have very bushy tops and naked bottom stems because of it lol. they grow fast i had to keep trimming them which forces them to get bushier at the point of the cut. my tank has LED lights so it is my one tank with good lighting. i think i read somewhere that said sicne it is a stem plant i trim from the bottom and it wont kill it. im going to look it up again but if i can do that then maybe i can get it bushy all the way through. just a tip you may find it useful in the future lol maybe


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey thanks for sharing Megaredize! The lower leaves did start wilting first and then it just kept creeping higher! The top leaves are the healthiest and continue to grow. Maybe ur right in that its just getting used to my water parameters, I know my anubias took a couple months to acclimate now that I think about it.

I like your avatar btw, did u draw that or is that a tattoo??!


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

aokashi drew it. he is very talented. and it would make a pretty sick tattoo. didnt even think of that lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am pretty sure that is the one I have I bought 6 and only 2 are alive and I love them. My aniubus seems to acumelated right when I put it in the tank.


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I am pretty sure that is the one I have I bought 6 and only 2 are alive and I love them. My aniubus seems to acumelated right when I put it in the tank.


Did ur leaves begin "melting" at first like in my first pic? I like how they grow, tall and thin, it gives the illusion that the tank is taller Also! I love em too, that's why I really want them to get healthier.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They just died I love the look of mine but not as much as my crypts.


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> They just died I love the look of mine but not as much as my crypts.


I'll keep crypts on my list of things to check out the next time I go to the LPS... Probably tomorrow! In your opinion are crypts hardy like anubias?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It depends on species mine seem to do well in hard water with regular Ferts Aniubus seems very hardy to me so far. I can only positivly identify Crypt Wendeta and it seems to be doing well they are both great plants. My aniubus is 3 weeks old and already growing new leaves.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Kevron56 said:


> I'll keep crypts on my list of things to check out the next time I go to the LPS... Probably tomorrow! In your opinion are crypts hardy like anubias?


Crypts are great hardy plants and relatively low light  with the occassional root tab they can to be very beautiful XD I have a few different kinds, from really small ones to the ginormous one, I prefer them over anubias
I cant believe you are making this into an actual experiment log! keep us updated! I'm curious to see th results!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I am terrible with this plant! For some reason bacopa just hates me and even under high light and with a fertile substrate and liquid CO2 all its leaves would melt off from the bottom up until I was left with this atrocious looking stub. 

Be interesting to see how it does floating. I've found 'traditionally' planted stems take a while before they realise they aren't planted and adjust to floating life. 

I still do love the look of it though.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I personally dont like the look of this plant at all


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

aokashi said:


> I personally dont like the look of this plant at all


At first I didn't, but then it grew on me. :lol:

Haha, jk. But seriously, I really loved the look in one of my tanks, but hated it in another. After a week, I hate it in the first tank and love it in the second one. I can't seem to figure out how I feel about it. But if it grows, it stays.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

well to me... the fatness ratio of the stems to leaves dont work.

lol!

but if it works for you.... XD


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am great with aquarium plants they almost always survive but I dont know the name of most of them.


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

aokashi said:


> Crypts are great hardy plants and relatively low light  with the occassional root tab they can to be very beautiful XD I have a few different kinds, from really small ones to the ginormous one, I prefer them over anubias
> I cant believe you are making this into an actual experiment log! keep us updated! I'm curious to see th results!


I figure if I'm able to get these babies to flourish, maybe.... Juuuuust maaaaaybe I can help someone else who spends their hard earned $$$ on this stem plant from throwing it down the trash shoot, or sink, or wherever dead plants go. =P


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

Kytkattin said:


> At first I didn't, but then it grew on me. :lol:
> 
> Haha, jk. But seriously, I really loved the look in one of my tanks, but hated it in another. After a week, I hate it in the first tank and love it in the second one. I can't seem to figure out how I feel about it. But if it grows, it stays.


I liked them when I first bought them! When they had leaves! Their turning into bamboo-looking naked stems now, lol!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Kevron56 said:


> I figure if I'm able to get these babies to flourish, maybe.... Juuuuust maaaaaybe I can help someone else who spends their hard earned $$$ on this stem plant from throwing it down the trash shoot, or sink, or wherever dead plants go. =P


leafy heaven?

lol

speaking of flourish....seachem flourish is an excellent liquid fertilizer


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My Crypts keep growing new plants.


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> My Crypts keep growing new plants.


Your tanks must look very nice, crypts are one of my favorite plants.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a little Crypt forest too and thank you.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

When I bought two pots of crypts they had so many other plants in them. I split them up that way if I wanted some in another tank I didn't have to mess with the plant all the time, just pull some up.

Yea, never throw plants down the drain, in the trash is best. Some plants make it into water ways and wreck havoc, in the delta there are plants that make it where boats cannot get past them


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

One pot of Crypts here you get 5-10 Crypts.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Probably around there lol, I have a lot of crypts... They are good for in front of sororities though... or at least in mine.

I like bacopa, but there are some plants that I like way more than it. Like rotala macrandra. Beautiful plant.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love Duckweed it is Beatiful.


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

So, to give a quick update on the bacopa...

The leaves from the planted group as well as the floating group... continue its spiral down to nothing but mush. More updates in a few days.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

poor you XD maybe you are just not a bacopa person  how are the anubias doing?


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

aokashi said:


> poor you XD maybe you are just not a bacopa person  how are the anubias doing?


The anubias are doing awesome! One of them sprouted a new leaf today and there is one more soon to unravel.... Maybe in a couple days. The other one is a larger leafed species and is slowly sprouting a new leaf. I have read that anubias are slow growers and only produce a leaf about once a month, but these ones are very productive.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

the smaller ones grow faster than the larger ones


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

aokashi said:


> the smaller ones grow faster than the larger ones


I get so excited when I see a sprout... And the unraveling of the leaves is amazing! Here's a pic... The light green leaf in the middle just unraveled today!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

nice  
those grass behind it... it's not mondo grass is it? can you take a photo of today's bacopa?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Mondo grass dies fully submerged.


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

aokashi said:


> nice
> those grass behind it... it's not mondo grass is it? can you take a photo of today's bacopa?


Nope, not mondo grass. Although, that sounds like grass that's... Big???:shock:

Anywho, sorry I passed out last night before I could respond.

Here is the "Planted Group"...









And the "Floating Group"...









Both just melting away like ice cream on a blazing hot day...


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

they look ok... DONT TAKE THEM OUT! LOL....
leave it for like.... a month. or until they die. which ever.


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

aokashi said:


> they look ok... DONT TAKE THEM OUT! LOL....
> leave it for like.... a month. or until they die. which ever.


Ay! Ok! Haha, I took them out this last time so I could bundle the planted group better, they were drooping pretty bad. Now they will stay put! I just got back from a new Petco that recently opened near my apt to hopefully pick up some Flourish but came out empty handed cause they don't got it. They do have Plant Gro made by Nutrafin. Any opinions on how they compare?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Kevron56 said:


> Ay! Ok! Haha, I took them out this last time so I could bundle the planted group better, they were drooping pretty bad. Now they will stay put! I just got back from a new Petco that recently opened near my apt to hopefully pick up some Flourish but came out empty handed cause they don't got it. They do have Plant Gro made by Nutrafin. Any opinions on how they compare?


never used it  you can order flourish online I believe


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=Sechem+Flourish

All your problems solved, don't buy cheap ferts!

I would also recommend getting Potassium, Flourish is only micros, not macros. You could get Nitrogen as well...


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

kfryman said:


> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=Sechem+Flourish
> 
> All your problems solved, don't buy cheap ferts!
> 
> I would also recommend getting Potassium, Flourish is only micros, not macros. You could get Nitrogen as well...


Haha! OK! Say 'NO' to cheap ferts! Check! Flourish it is! 

Thanks kfryman.


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Update*

So here's an update on the bacopa...

Both groups, planted and floating continue to melt its leaves. Something I did notice though, is that the healthiest leaves in both groups are at the most superior end where new shoots are growing.

Here is the planted group...









And here is the floating group....


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Do you think you will clone more?


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

How would one go about doing that? I'm willing to try.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If I remember right new stalks grow from the stem and and can cut them and plant them when they are bigger.


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> If I remember right new stalks grow from the stem and and can cut them and plant them when they are bigger.


I believe ur right, I read somewhere when the top of the plant reaches the surface of the water it will begin to grow laterally then roots may start growing from the plant nodes??? I came home today and whadayaknow look what I noticed...










(Note: this is from the "Planted Group")


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

xD your bacopa is still very much alive  

when your bacopa grows well, you can take a long stem and chop it up into a couple of different stems. it will then grow a new plant for each piece


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for wording it better.


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info, I hope I can make some bacopa babies soon lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They will be genetic copies remember.


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> They will be genetic copies remember.


Errr... bacopa twins then?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes but if they have the same genetic code they will have the same weaknesses.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD it's like a worm, if you cut it up it will grow another one. many plants can be propagated this way. so genetically they are the same. some plants only propagate this way


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My giant crypt has baby plants growing around it.


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

So same genetics but could a different environment influence different physical properties?


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

Update on the 'Floating Group'... New shoot?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD looks like a mini shoot. it might stay small...


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

aokashi said:


> XD looks like a mini shoot. it might stay small...


Shucks, lol!


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Whenever I float Bacopa I can propagate 5+ shoots every week from each stalk, very easy plant to clone, grows well emersed under right conditions. Try adding more nutrients and less light and do flash periods with overkill on lights then long periods of darkness to force it to reproduce new growth.


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

polukoff said:


> Whenever I float Bacopa I can propagate 5+ shoots every week from each stalk, very easy plant to clone, grows well emersed under right conditions. Try adding more nutrients and less light and do flash periods with overkill on lights then long periods of darkness to force it to reproduce new growth.


Wow 5+ shoots!? That's amazing! I started adding Flourish and Flourish Potassium last week. Unfortunately I'm also battling a BGA infection so the flash period will have to wait. As soon as I overcome the BGA ill definitely give that a try. Thanks for the input! 5+ shoots.... Amazing......:shock:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I need to get some Bacopa.


----------

